# Millionaire doctor divorced his cheating wife, who was a high profile prostitute



## cocolo2019 (Aug 21, 2019)

The news is in the link. 

A New York surgeon found out his cheating wife was living a double life before getting married. 









Millionaire New York surgeon claims he discovered his beauty-queen wife was living a secret life as a high-society prostitute, says report of court filings


Han Jo Kim claimed his wife, Regina Turner, a former Miss Connecticut, had been secretly working as an escort throughout their marriage.




www.insider.com


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thank goodness they have no children.

What a horrible thing to find out about your spouse.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Boy, she is a real self starter and entrepreneur


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hopefully he didn’t pickup a permanent present from her.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

She is super hot, wow. Sounds like she had a sex addiction of sorts. She certainly didn't need the money.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

she was making big money ,


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

cocolo2019 said:


> The news is in the link.
> 
> A New York surgeon found out his cheating wife was living a double life before getting married.
> 
> ...


I would think she is in big trouble with the IRS.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe she needed a bigger syringe than Dr. Kim had in his medical bag and was seeking it from a different supplier and getting paid to test it.


----------



## Willnotbill (May 13, 2021)

This isn't the first time something like this happened. Here is a story about a fairly well known athlete doing the same thing.









How I went from Olympic athlete to high-priced escort


How did Suzy Favor Hamilton go from running in the Olympics to working as an escort in Las Vegas? The answers lie in a troubled family past, the competitiveness of an elite athlete and an undiagnosed mental illness.




www.si.com


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Rich Cooper had a divorce attorney on talking about this. Good listen.

I remember during Desert Shield/Storm some women selling their wares out of their tents.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Al_Bundy said:


> Rich Cooper had a divorce attorney on talking about this. Good listen.
> 
> I remember during Desert Shield/Storm some women selling their wares out of their tents.


Proly got lotta $ on payday.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Proly got lotta $ on payday.


Especially since here wasn't much else to spend your money on over there.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Connecticut must be really proud.
I wonder how much dough the doc Settled with her for, and if she was further rewarded for being a ho.
Just goes to prove: Hos gonna ho.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Boy, she is a real self starter and entrepreneur


If the claims are true, and unless I need caffeine, she earned just over $100k per year based on the bank records. According to the article that infers sex-work services were paid for through a lighting company, only equates to about $20k per year. So what was the point? (I don't really mean for that to be answered). Seems strange to me that if it was about earning (and which doesn't present like she needed to), she could have done something (an array of things) other than this; especially given her / their social status. Weird. It doesn't add up to me.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

heartsbeating said:


> If the claims are true, and unless I need caffeine, she earned just over $100k per year based on the bank records. According to the article that infers sex-work services were paid for through a lighting company, only equates to about $20k per year. So what was the point? (I don't really mean for that to be answered). Seems strange to me that if it was about earning (and which doesn't present like she needed to), she could have done something (an array of things) other than this; especially given her / their social status. Weird. It doesn't add up to me.


Maybe she just prefers to be a ***** rather than a ****.

Seriously though, you are right. Something is really strange to drive a wife of a millionaire to sell sex.Maybe it is how she validates her worth.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Willnotbill said:


> This isn't the first time something like this happened. Here is a story about a fairly well known athlete doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mostly skim-read, yet I would actually read this book.

Difference here is she discussed with her husband beforehand and he seemingly enabled her. And if I've got this right (skim read, and caffeine required), she's still married to him. It seems she's indicating that her factors of motivation (and ignited after a threesome in her marriage with a female escort) was enjoying sex, competitiveness / kind of perfectionist need to be the best ego stuff, mental health, and maybe a couple of things from the past. Anyway, I'm putting it on my reading list.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I just realized that it says above and attached with the article... 'the answers lie in a troubled family past..' etc. with Suzy Hamilton.

Rolling eyes at myself for basically repeating the same thing after skim-reading the article.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I wonder. So he finds out his wife was a hooker and cheating on him, does he still have to pay her a bunch of money during the divorce?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Enigma32 said:


> I wonder. So he finds out his wife was a hooker and cheating on him, does he still have to pay her a bunch of money during the divorce?


Is it really cheating since no emotions were involved?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> I wonder. So he finds out his wife was a hooker and cheating on him, does he still have to pay her a bunch of money during the divorce?


Of course! He is male with the deep pockets.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds like she was sitting on a goldmine and she knew it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I posted this in another thread, it's a crazy read.

Imagine going to bed that night with your wife who is a beauty queen, and then waking up the next day and she is a prostitute. That is literally going from the highs to the lows.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Enigma32 said:


> I wonder. So he finds out his wife was a hooker and cheating on him, does he still have to pay her a bunch of money during the divorce?


Hopefully she made enough on her side job that she had to pay him.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Why do people want to nice it up by saying "escort" rather than "prostitute"? There is actually a legitimate business providing escorts that does not involve sex.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Why do people want to nice it up by saying "escort" rather than "prostitute"? There is actually a legitimate business providing escorts that does not involve sex.


The “girlfriend experience” (gfe) is a real thing. 
As is being someone’s “beard”.


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> Why do people want to nice it up by saying "escort" rather than "prostitute"? There is actually a legitimate business providing escorts that does not involve sex.


I didn't know "escort" was a loaded word.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

NTA said:


> I didn't know "escort" was a loaded word.


Now, you do.


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Poor guy!!

She flies off for a week at time???

How long until videos of her from hidden cameras appear?

It’s interesting that the divorce was settled the day after he filed his claims about her. 
I wonder why it was settled so quickly.....

Hmmmmm


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Kamstel2 said:


> Poor guy!!
> 
> She flies off for a week at time???
> 
> ...


Probably because she didn't have a case. As others have said, the IRS would probably love to talk to her too.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Why do people want to nice it up by saying "escort" rather than "prostitute"? There is actually a legitimate business providing escorts that does not involve sex.


Mostly because she is pretty. A prostitute is the crackhead type girl you see walking the streets tryin to blow dudes for pocket change. An escort is usually attractive and charges more money.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Why do people want to nice it up by saying "escort" rather than "prostitute"? There is actually a legitimate business providing escorts that does not involve sex.


Oop, I referred to 'escort' instead of prostitute before, following the article.

I've heard of the girlfriend experience (through tv), is there the wife experience? ....yes, cue the jokes.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Enigma32 said:


> Mostly because she is pretty. A prostitute is the crackhead type girl you see walking the streets tryin to blow dudes for pocket change. An escort is usually attractive and charges more money.


What about high class prostitute instead of 'escort'?

_Why don't we leave?
Let's go to my house and we can feel each other up on the couch
Oh, no, I don't mind takin' it slow
'Cause you're so beautiful
Like a tree
Or a high class prostitute
You're so beautiful
Mm, you could be a part time model
But you'd probably still have to keep your normal job
A part time model
Spending part of your time modelling
And part of your time next to me
And the rest of your time doin' your normal job, ooh
My place is usually tidier than this _< (haha)

_~ Flight of the Conchords_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

🤦‍♂️

She must either be pretty intelligent for a woman who never passed high school, or Mr Kim learnt the hard way you can only use either the penis or the brain - one at a time.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

VladDracul said:


> Maybe she needed a bigger syringe than Dr. Kim had in his medical bag and was seeking it from a different supplier and getting paid to test it.


😮


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> What about high class prostitute instead of 'escort'?


I mean, I guess....sure. Really, I think escort is just the more respectful term for prostitute is all. I'm sure this woman's husband has other things he would call her though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> She certainly didn't need the money.





BigDaddyNY said:


> Maybe it is how she validates her worth.


Very likely, my ex-wife who came from a rich family was an escort during her youth before she met me. She turned to her religion to find her way back into society.

If it wasn't for that I bet she would have continued her line of work and ended up like the woman here.



Enigma32 said:


> I mean, I guess....sure. Really, I think escort is just the more respectful term for prostitute is all. I'm sure this woman's husband has other things he would call her though.


Heh different leagues mate, same profession, different tier.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

but on the bright side, look at all the money he saved by not having to pay for her services!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

That poor girl just didn’t want to quit her day job.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

I admit that in my distant past I indulged in high-class call girls (not at the same time ). Believe me, they are NOT run of the mill hookers. They all were, to a woman, very clean and showed up dressed to kill. They were model-looks gorgeous, drug free, highly intelligent and a couple of them even provided me copies of their latest STD screens. The hourly fee and rules were established and agreed to over the phone before they even come to where I was. I would have to admit that most of them were money well spent.


----------



## nate__00 (Apr 3, 2021)

ArthurGPym said:


> I would have to admit that most of them were money well spent.


If only it were legal


----------



## Johnny English (Dec 20, 2021)

nate__00 said:


> If only it were legal


It is in many places outside the US, and a few inside it.


----------

